# My first Reptile...advice



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

As per the title I need some help making quite a big decision.
This will be my first reptile, and I have learnt this requires a whole other level of skill in terms of care.

I have my heart set on a Bearded Dragon, Eastern or Pygmy however the enclosure it requires is quite large and I don't think at this time I have the space to accomodate it.

However Geckos require smaller enclosures, but I have been told they don't like to be held. Is there any Australian species that likes to be held, and that its enclosure is quite small? What has been your experience?

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## naledge (May 28, 2010)

Pygmy Beardies don't need huge enclosures, they're pretty slow growing too. I had my CBD in a small enclosure for the first year and then upgraded him. If you really want a Bearded Dragon, I say go for it. They're wonderful creatures.

Geckos are tricky, you put them on your hand and they run up your sleeve, well, that always happens to me, I get nervous if I ever hold geckos because they're so skittish and fragile. Maybe look for a larger gecko, something a bit more hardy, they could probably handle being handled.


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

you could always track some pogona minor down they are the smallest beardie of all


----------



## TassieHerper (May 28, 2010)

Mountain dragons are on the smaller side if you are more toward the south. Otherwise you could look at some of the smaller skinks. Geckos are known to drop their tails from time to time but they are still a satisfying herp to have....from what I have been told.


----------



## Fantazmic (May 28, 2010)

GET A SNAKE!!!!!!!!

Have a think about some f the smaller species of snake. Their enclosures are largish.....but not too large and they are very easy maintenance.

Regards

Elizabeth


----------



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
I would love to have a snake, but unfortunatley my man has a phobia  So it's a dream lost I am afraid.

Pygmy dragons can be kept in a 90cm tank right and this is suitable for an adult? I know they will have heat lamps etc, but in these colder months the only option I have is to have it on the floor in my room with that size, i don't want it to get cold.


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

ever heard the phrase "better ask forgiveness then permission" iv kept reptiles for a fair few years now and non of my girlfriends over that period of time were keen on reptiles especially snakes

all of them had a change of heart and my fiance loves them so much now she got her own licence and went nuts buying snakes


----------



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

"better ask forgiveness then permission" LOVE IT! haha But I think one day i'll go to feed it and it will have "disappeared".


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

realisticly you could get a spotted, stimsons or childrens python they stay very small are normally vary docile and you can keep in in a small space that is easily heated and it only feeds once every 7 days when young then once every 10 when adult PLUS when adult it may have 3 months of the year where you dont even need to feed it

alot of people keep them in small display enclosures or just simply long shallow tubs on heatcord


----------



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

Ahhh I have to get snakes off the brain.

In all honesty my heart is set on a beardie. So I think my best bet is a pygmy 
Will it be ok for the tank to stay on the ground in my room? It does get quite cold in my room though, but will adequate heating in the tank will that be ok?


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

if by pygmy you mean pogona minor which is the smallest species of bearded dragon from south-west WA then yes where they come from it gets COLD! but obviously provide the right heating 35-40 basking spot with a cool end and some uva uvb theres afew options for the uva/b


----------



## chameleonz (May 28, 2010)

No I mean pagona henrylawsoni (black soil)... will this still be ok? I want to provide the perfect environment


----------



## python_dan89 (May 28, 2010)

con the man for a snake =) took me awhile to con the missis


----------



## Kenshin (May 28, 2010)

heres an idea if he is scared of snakes and you think he will make a little one go missing, get the biggest thickest [email protected] you can find and then he will be to scared to go near its cage  win win situation you get a snake and he is to scared to do anything about it.....


----------



## RushiesReptiles (May 28, 2010)

Bought some fantastic hot coloured beardies off brettix around xmax...try him. beadies make great fisrt reptiles,very amusing little buggers to watch at times, head shakes,arm waving,etc..Cant go wrong..


----------



## chameleonz (May 29, 2010)

Thanks RushiesReptiles, I contacted Brett but unfortunatley he doesn't breed pygmy beardies. He has gorgeous beardies though!!!


----------



## chameleonz (May 29, 2010)

Would an enclosure with these dimensions (W=800, H=480, D=445) be ok for a pygmy or 2? or even a central beardie?


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 29, 2010)

not big enough for an adult central beardie and maybe JUST big enough for pygmy's. bigger the better though. this is the min size for a pygmy i guess. 90cm is best


----------



## chameleonz (May 29, 2010)

Thanks fabregasreptiles. You know what I reckon... I should just get a bigger tank 120cm, and put it on the floor in my room... I can put a mat underneath to stop the tank getting too cold.
In all honesty I have my heart set on a larger dragon, the first dragon I saw in real life made me want one so bad and it was an Eastern... even though I think pygmy's are so cute. 
Centrals are gorgeous too for their colouration. It's a big initial investment, but it will be worth it!


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 29, 2010)

HERE IS WAT I THINK IS BEST:

get a nice coloured CENTRAL beardie or 2 and put them in a 120cm x 60 x 60cm cage. they can live in that forever and you have yourself 2 high coloured beardies which will be amazing pets.

you can get red ones, yellow ones, white ones, etc.

pm me and i can tell you a breeder who breeds very beatiful central beardies


----------



## Wally (May 29, 2010)

That's the spirit.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 29, 2010)

YEAH!!!

lol


----------



## Wally (May 29, 2010)

View attachment 148181
View attachment 148182
Here are some of mine for encouragement.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 29, 2010)

look at them. you cant say no to that


----------



## chameleonz (May 29, 2010)

Omg wally they are stunning! 
fabregasreptiles, will PM you 

Thanks everyone


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 29, 2010)

kk. pm me and i will give you the guys name.... those beardies is what you can have


----------



## gosia (May 30, 2010)

My Hubby wanted a snake for ages so now and then he would take me to a pet shop just to "LOOK". Little did I know he had a plan! He would look at snakes and ask the shop assistant to take one out - starting with small, then bigger and bigger. At begining I was freaked out and wouldnt have a bar of it but slowly I touched it, held it started to love it...get the picture! 2 months ago we have purchased our baby girl...Delilah....and I must admit the best pet I had!...So if you really want a snake y just not do the same!!!??? And like someone said before better ask for "forgiveness then permission"...trust me if he doesn't like snakes he will never go near that enclosure more the fact open it for the snake to disappear)))


----------



## Kenshin (May 30, 2010)

gosia said:


> My Hubby wanted a snake for ages so now and then he would take me to a pet shop just to "LOOK". Little did I know he had a plan! He would look at snakes and ask the shop assistant to take one out - starting with small, then bigger and bigger. At begining I was freaked out and wouldnt have a bar of it but slowly I touched it, held it started to love it...get the picture! 2 months ago we have purchased our baby girl...Delilah....and I must admit the best pet I had!...So if you really want a snake y just not do the same!!!??? And like someone said before better ask for "forgiveness then permission"...trust me if he doesn't like snakes he will never go near that enclosure more the fact open it for the snake to disappear)))


 
smart man


----------



## chameleonz (May 30, 2010)

I couldn't do it to him, he would be mortified.
Bearded dragons will make me happy  But I can't say I don't dream about owning a green python one day


----------



## naledge (May 30, 2010)

Wally76 said:


> View attachment 148181
> View attachment 148182
> Here are some of mine for encouragement.


 
Holy crap. That's the best looking Red Beardie I've seen in Australia.


----------



## fabregasreptiles (May 30, 2010)

naledge said:


> Holy crap. That's the best looking Red Beardie I've seen in Australia.


 
its a very nice coloured beardie but not the best. hows this one. it is the father of one of mine:


----------



## Markus (May 31, 2010)

chameleonz said:


> Thanks everyone
> I would love to have a snake, but unfortunatley my man has a phobia  So it's a dream lost I am afraid.
> 
> LoL I have a similar problem, my Wife has a phobia, about mice and rats!, consequently I cant have anything that eats them. I dont love snakes that much that I want a(nother) divorce. Im looking for something as a compromise, but its pretty limited in WA, you seem to have much more choice over in the east.
> ...


----------



## Funkstaa (May 31, 2010)

Beardies are awsome I started my collection off with a Beardy and Pygmy as soon as I got my licence now have 5 of each lol...along with 3 snakes that hubby has never touched to this daqy lol


----------



## chameleonz (May 31, 2010)

I am getting so excited and impatient waiting for my license to arrive.
I have emailed so many breeders, and only one response so far,,, is this normal? haha

I can't wait to set up my tank, will hopefully get it all bought and ready to go in the next couple of weeks!


----------

